#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Suizidgedanken >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Abend zusammen,  
mir geht es grade nicht gut und ich brauche mal einen Rat. Ich habe seit  einigen Wochen Suizidgedanken und weiß nicht, wie ich damit umgehen  soll. Ich denke von morgens bis abends daran, zwar relativ konkret, aber  trotzdem glaube ich, dass ich im Moment noch vernünftig genug bin, es  zu kontrollieren. Ich arbeite auch ganz normal, keiner merkt etwas. Mein  Problem ist, dass ich mit niemandem darüber reden kann. Obwohl ich  einen lieben Partner habe, bin ich nicht in der Lage, meine Ängste zu  äußern, weil ich ihn nicht beunruhigen und mir das Hintertürchen offen  lassen möchte, wenn tatsächlich etwas passiert. Sollte es doch mal zum  Äußersten kommen, wäre ein "normaler Unfall" natürlich für ihn und meine  Familie besser zu verkraften als ein Suizid. Alle denken, dass ich  selbstbewusst und stark bin, aber ich habe meine Fassade über Jahre  aufgebaut und bin eigentlich absolut nicht so. Ich habe im Moment große  Angst, dass sich das zuspitzt und denke oft daran, zum Arzt zu gehen.  Aber es geht einfach nicht. Ich schaffe es nicht, obwohl ich das Gefühl  habe, dass ich etwas unbedingt unternehmen sollte. Oder kann mir jemand, dass diese schrecklichen zermürbenden Gedanken irgendwann auch  einfach wieder weggehen, der Druck und die Verzweiflung, auch es nur mit  sich allein ausmachen zu können, weil man nicht aus sich heraus kann. 
Können Sie mir einen Rat geben?  
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Depressionen sind, da ich nach wie vor sehr aktiv bin, gut schlafe (eher zu gut) und morgens gut aus dem Bett komme. Ich treffe mich auch mit Freunden und gehe auf Partys. Aber auch dann habe ich diese destruktiven Gedanken pausenlos, obwohl ich nach außen hin ziemlich unterhaltsam bin. 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich seit Monaten überarbeitet bin, über 50 Wochenstunden arbeite und relativ viel Ärger im Büro habe. Ich denke, dass das einen großen Anteil an meinen Problemen hat. Aber ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass diese Geschichte vermutlich nur das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt, weil es auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt. 
Aber was nützt diese Erkenntnis, wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin, mich irgendjemandem ander als anonym mitzuteilen. Ich schäme mich zu sehr, dass ich meine Probleme versuche mit Suizidgedanken zu lösen.  
Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße 
Susi Sunkist

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
zuerst mal soviel: Hier brauchst du dich nicht zu schämen, weil du solche Probleme hast. Es gibt einige Teilnehmer hier mit ähnlichen Problemen. Das hier ist schon ein erster wichtiger Schritt.
Du setzt dich selber sehr unter Druck, wenn du deine Probleme immer alleine lösen willst. Kannst du erklären, warum du dich nicht mit deinem Partner darüber auseinandersetzen willst? Hast du mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht in dieser Hinsicht? Oder bist du so aufgewachsen, nie über irgendwas zu reden und immer die Starke zu spielen? 
Wie es so schön heißt, ist Selbsterkenntnis der erste Weg zur Besserung. Das nützt dir auf jeden Fall etwas.
Hast du Angst, die anderen könnten dich nicht mehr mögen oder auf dich herabschauen, wenn du dich outest? Du hast so einen lieben Partner, der würde doch alles für dich tun, dass es dir besser geht. Sich dem anderen zu öffnen schweißt zusammen, vermehrt das Vertrauen. Du musst lernen, anderen zu vertrauen. 
Es wäre sicherlich gut, dich einem Psychologen anzuvertrauen. So einer hat nur mit solchen Dingen zu tun, der schaut dich mit Sicherheit nicht schief an, sondern versucht, dir zu helfen. Dir kann aber nur geholfen werden, wenn du dazu bereit bist und es von ganzem Herzen willst.
Und versuch mal, Stunden zu reduzieren und dich mal zu entspannen. Dann sieht man alles wieder lockerer.
Alles Gute!

----------


## rattenfänger

> Hallo Susi,
> zuerst mal soviel: Hier brauchst du dich nicht zu schämen, weil du solche Probleme hast. Es gibt einige Teilnehmer hier mit ähnlichen Problemen. Das hier ist schon ein erster wichtiger Schritt.
> Du setzt dich selber sehr unter Druck, wenn du deine Probleme immer alleine lösen willst. Kannst du erklären, warum du dich nicht mit deinem Partner darüber auseinandersetzen willst? Hast du mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht in dieser Hinsicht? Oder bist du so aufgewachsen, nie über irgendwas zu reden und immer die Starke zu spielen?   
> Wie es so schön heißt, ist Selbsterkenntnis der erste Weg zur Besserung. Das nützt dir auf jeden Fall etwas.
> Hast du Angst, die anderen könnten dich nicht mehr mögen oder auf dich herabschauen, wenn du dich outest? Du hast so einen lieben Partner, der würde doch alles für dich tun, dass es dir besser geht. Sich dem anderen zu öffnen schweißt zusammen, vermehrt das Vertrauen. Du musst lernen, anderen zu vertrauen. 
> Es wäre sicherlich gut, dich einem Psychologen anzuvertrauen. So einer hat nur mit solchen Dingen zu tun, der schaut dich mit Sicherheit nicht schief an, sondern versucht, dir zu helfen. Dir kann aber nur geholfen werden, wenn du dazu bereit bist und es von ganzem Herzen willst.
> Und versuch mal, Stunden zu reduzieren und dich mal zu entspannen. Dann sieht man alles wieder lockerer.
> Alles Gute!

 ich finde damit nachtigall alles wichtige gesagt. kopf hoch susi, es  gibt immer höhen und tiefen im leben, aber daran wächst man doch  bekanntlich auch! alles gute! einen schönen tag!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Nachtigall, hallo Rattenfänger, 
vielen Dank für Eure Antwort. Ich kann leider auch nicht sagen, warum ich so verschlossen bin. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund. Ich war schon immer so.  Ich weiß nicht, woher das kommt. Ich weiß nur, dass allein die Vorstellung, über meine Suizidgedanken mit meinem Freund oder der Familie zu sprechen mir total Angst macht. Aber ich habe enorm viel Angst, dass sich das Ganze immer mehr steigert. Es gibt Tage, an denen ich es fast nicht aushalte, weil ich so konkrete Gedanken habe. Ich weiß genau, wie ich es machen würde, ich formuliere gedanklich Abschiedsbriefe, alles kreist nur um dieses Thema. Trotz dieses enormen Drucks sage ich mir, dass ich es im Moment noch im Griff habe. Aber es steigert sich immer mehr und ich habe Angst, dass ich es vielleicht irgendwann nicht mehr beurteilen kann. 
Ich weiß nicht, warum ich mich nur traue, anonym im Rat zu fragen. Ich glaube, dass ich Angst habe, dass sich, wenn ich es zugeben würde, mein Leben total ändern würde. So, wie es jetzt ist, geht es auf keinem Fall weiter, aber Veränderungen machen mir auch Angst. Ich habe Angst, dass in einer Therapie Sachen zum Vorschein kommen, die ich gar nicht wissen möchte. Ich verdränge immer alles und lächel es weg. Mein Freund hat es gar nicht verdient, dass ich ihn so belüge, aber ich kann es einfach nicht. Ich habe auch gute Freundinnen und eine Schwester, mit der ich sonst gut reden kann. Aber über das wirklich belastende Thema geht es einfach nicht. Es macht mich einfach nur verrückt, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, um Hilfe zu schreien. Obwohl ich mir bewusst bin, dass es irgendwann zur Explosion kommt, wenn ich nichts tu. Und ehrlichgesagt glaube ich nicht, dass es was mit Höhen und Tiefen zu tun hat.
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
wenn du es für so schlimm hältst, geh doch mal zu deinem Hausarzt. Entweder kann er dir ein gutes Medikament geben oder er überweist dich zu einem guten Psychiater. Ärzte sind es gewohnt, solche Dinge zu hören. Sie werden nicht versuchen, dir diese Gedanken auszureden, sondern dir helfen.  
Irgendwas musst du tun, auch wenn du Angst vor Veränderungen hast. Das, was dich im Innersten quält, sind psychische Wunden, die eitrig sind und geheilt werden müssen. Auch wenn du meinst, dass es dir eigentlich gut geht, aber solche Gedanken kommen aus einer verletzten Seele, die immer alles geschluckt und verdrängt hat, weil sie Angst vor der Wahrheit hat. Aber nur eines befreit: die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen. 
Glaub es mir, ich rede aus Erfahrung, denn ich war bis vor einigen Jahren auch eine große Verdrängerin. Du musst es rauslassen, sonst gehst du damit zugrunde. 
Meine Freundin war mal soweit, dass sie sich umbringen wollte. Aber eine unsichtbare Hand hat sie zu meiner Haustür geführt. Bei mir konnte sie sich richtig ausweinen und den ganzen Druck ablassen. 
Es hilft wirklich, Druck abzulassen! 
Der erste Schritt ist schon getan, weil du dich hier offenbart hast. Du kannst uns so oft schreiben, wie du willst. Hier nimmt dich jeder ernst.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## spokes

begebe dich bitte sofort in ärztliche Hilfe!

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Hallo Susi, 
was du schreibst, verstehe ich gut. Mir geht es im Moment ziemlich ähnlich wie dir. 
Eines möchte ich dir schreiben: Ich habe auch versucht es alleine in den Griff zu bekommen. (Ich war ein Jahr in psychotherapeutischer Behandlung und habe sie vor ein paar Wochen beendet). Auch im Denken, ich schaff das alleine. Aber bitte glaube mir, man schaffst es nicht alleine. Seit dieser Woche geh ich wieder regelmäßig zu meinem Psychologen. Du brauchst mind. eine Person der du dich anvertrauen kannst. 
Bei mir hat meine Familie auch keine Ahnung, wie es in mir aussieht - ich verstehe dich. 
Aber bitte hol dir Hilfe bei einem Psychologen. 
Alles Liebe,
Wüstenzeit

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Mensch Wüstenzeit- wie schaffst Du es, eine Therapie zu machen, ohne dass es Deine Familie mitbekommt? Ich hätte große Angst, erstmal zusammenzubrechen, wenn in meinem Innersten gewühlt wird.  
All eure Ratschläge hören sich so gut an, aber letztendlich kann ich einfach nicht handeln. Nach ein paar halbwegs guten Tagen fühle ich mich schon wieder total schlecht. Meine Gedanken erschlagen mich fast und ich steh so derart unter Druck. Einfach so - ich weiß einfach nicht warum. Es ist nichts Besonderes passiert und trotzdem quält es mich so arg, dass ich heulen könnte. Heute Abend werde ich es mit Ablenkung versuchen und mich mit meinen (nichtsahnenden) Freundinnen treffen. Ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens mal ein paar Minuten an etwas anderes denken kann als an Brücken und andere destruktive Dinge. Es kostet einfach so viel Kraft.
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## spokes

ich wiederhole mich: 
begebe dich bitte in ärztliche Hilfe! und zwar SOFORT!

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Liebe Susi, 
ich weiß, dass es viel Kraft kostet. 
Aber du musst dir Hilfe holen. Alleine schafft man es wirklich nicht. Für die momentan akute Situation geh bitte zu deinem Hausarzt oder in eine Ambulanz. Dort kann man dir auch helfen, im Anschlus einen guten Psychologen zu finden, mit dem du weiter areiten kannst. 
Du hast mich gefragt, wie ich es schaffe, dass meine Familie nicht mitbekommt, dass ich eine Therapie mache. Na ja, die offizielle Variante für Familie und manche Freunde ist, dass ich zur geislichen Begleitung gehe (ich wurde christlich erzogen, von daher ist das für meine Eltern nichts ausgewöhliches) oder mich mit Freunden treffe.

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Ach spokes - wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Auf Befehl reagieren........ dann würde ich wohl hier nicht schreiben. Ich weiß nicht, was passieren muss, dass ich es schaffe, tatsächlich zum Arzt zu gehen.
Leider ist es für mich nicht so einfach, eine Geschichte für die Familie zu erfinden, da ich mit meinem Freund zusammen lebe. Ich kann darüber mit ihm einfach nicht sprechen. Und wenn ich sozusagen "heimlich" zum Arzt gehe, und er es doch mitbekommt, würde er so verletzt sein, dass ich mich ihm diesbezüglich nicht anvertrauen kann. Es ist einfach verhext, dass ich das nur mit mir ausmachen kann - und mit euch. Immerhin habe ich den gestrigen Tag noch rumgekriegt, leider mit etwas zu viel Rotwein. Aber für gestern war es ok, das ist sonst nicht meine Art. 
Aber letztendlich habe ich wahrscheinlich nur eine Chance, wenn etwas passiert - dass ich einfach zum Arzt muss. Da ich mich nicht verletzen will, weiß ich nicht, was passieren muss. Vielleicht kommt ja mal ne Dachlawine oder ein Auto, dass es ohne mein Zutun passiert. Denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn ich etwas tun werde, dann richtig. Deshalb darf ich es nicht zulassen und muss weiter kämpfen. Es ist schlimm, dass ich so egoistisch bin, oder besser egozentrisch. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## Nachtigall

Vorschlag: Geh doch einfach wegen einer Grippe-Impfung oder so was Banalem zum Arzt.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich sagen, dein Freund sollte wissen, was in dir vorgeht. Sag ihm, dass es was gibt, was er wissen sollte, aber dass du Angst davor hast, wie er reagiert. Verschweigen ist nicht gut.

----------


## Bücherwurm

Wenn es Dir so schwer fällt, darüber zu sprechen, warum schreibst Du nicht darüber, was in Dir vorgeht?
Das kannst Du ja dann Deinem Freund entweder ganz bewußt in die Hand drücken oder aber Du läßt es "ganz ausversehen" irgendwo in der Wohnung so liegen, das Dein Freund es finden muß oder Du schickst ihm diesen Brief mit der Post.
So hast Du einen Anfang gemacht ohne das Du gleich persönlich reden mußt.
Versuche doch einmal diesen Weg. 
Viel Kraft 
Bücherwurm

----------


## spokes

> Ach spokes - wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Auf Befehl reagieren........ dann würde ich wohl hier nicht schreiben. Ich weiß nicht, was passieren muss, dass ich es schaffe, tatsächlich zum Arzt zu gehen.

  so wie es für mich anhört, wird was passieren, nur dann wird der Arzt dir auch nicht mehr helfen können.  
Ich kenne diese Situation nur zu gut. Nur als ich es dann schlussendlich machen wollte habe ich mir gesagt: Nein. Ich will Leben. Habe noch ein paar Nächte drüber geschlafen, bin zum Hausarzt gegangen und habe mich geöffnet (mit Hilfe einer sehr guten Freundin). Nach der Öffnung beim Arzt war ich nach 3 Tagen so weit, wo ich mir sagte: es geht nicht anders und habe mich einweisen lassen. Es war eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Es hat mir mein Leben gerettet. Jetzt "feiere" ich in 8. Tagen meinen "2. Geburtstag".

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Ach - Ihr seid alle so lieb und macht euch Gedanken und gebt mir gute Tipps. Und ich komm trotzdem nicht weiter. Ich kann das alles nicht. Ob ich meinem Freund nun alles erzähle oder es für ihn aufschreibe, ist vom Gefühl her das Gleiche. Dann gibt es auf jedem Fall kein Entrinnen mehr. Und wenn ich wegen was Banalem zum Arzt gehe, komm ich nachher mit Aspirin wieder heim. Ich würde kein Wort rausbringen und ansehen tut man es mir zum Glück (oder leider) auch nicht. Ich hab eure Tipps und eure Mühe gar nicht verdient, weil ich mich so blöd anstelle. Bei anderen würde ich auch sagen, hol Dir einfach Hilfe, da ist doch nichts dabei. Aber ich muss mich weiter quälen. 
Bin eben auf der Autobahn an einem Unfall vorbeigefahren und habe mir gewünscht, ich läge da. Aber ich denke auch, wenn diese Gedanken seit August so extrem sind und nichts passiert ist, werde ich hoffentlich noch länger widerstehen können. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob ich das irgendwann nicht mehr steuern kann oder ob es doch von selber weg geht. 
Ach ja spokes, ich freue mich, dass Du bald Deinen 2. Geburtstag feiern kannst. Und es freut mich, dass Du die Kurve bekommen hast und sagen kannst, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war. Vielleicht werde ich das auch mal sagen können - vielleicht gehts mir einfach noch nicht schlecht genug, dass ich wie Du zumindest mal einer Freundin was davon sagen kann. Ich fühl mich ja ansonsten nicht schlecht, außer dass mich halt diese Suizidgedanken plagen wie ein Zwang. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Scheiße, es ist immer noch so extrem! Ich kann es fast nicht mehr  aushalten. Warum hört es nicht auf? Ich glaube, wenn es nicht bald  besser wird, werde ich demnächst eingesperrt. Warum schaff ich es nicht  zu handeln? Ich muss mir Hilfe holen. Verdammt!  
Liebe Grüße von einer ziemlich verzweifelten  
Susi Sunkist

----------


## Nachtigall

So lange du dich niemandem anvertraust, wird es nicht besser, sondern immer schlimmer. Du kannst es dir aussuchen, reden oder immer noch mehr leiden. Die anderen spüren doch, dass was mit dir nicht stimmt. Wer ein bisschen feinfühlig ist, merkt doch von weitem schon, wenn ihm Theater vorgespielt wird. Und mit dem Suizid ist es auch so eine Sache. Du bekommst deswegen in der Ewigkeit keine Ruhe vor deinen Problemen und du stürzt Menschen, die dich lieben, ins Unglück. Entweder du redest endlich mit deinem Partner oder mit deiner besten Freundin darüber oder du bist bald reif für die Psychiatrie. Wenn du einen Termin beim Psychologen machst, dauert es viel zu lang. Dazwischen gibt es nichts. Es tut mir leid, dass ich dir das so sagen muss, aber es gibt keinen anderen Ausweg. Tu endlich das Richtige!
Alles Gute!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Nachtigall, 
gestern Abend war ich so verzweifelt, dass ich es meiner Freundin  erzählt hab, als die mich beim Geschenke backen daheim besucht hat. Ich  musste es einfach sagen, weil ich dachte, dass es mir vielleicht etwas  Druck nehmen könnte. Sie war natürlich erstaunt und auch etwas besorgt. Sie sagte, ich würde  mich da wohl in irgendwas reinsteigern und es wäre doch nur meine Sicht, denn im  Grunde hätte ich doch alles, mein Leben wäre schön und ausgefüllt. Ich  sollte nur versuchen, es anders zu sehen. Ich hätte so eine tolle Beziehung, mein Freund und ich würden so  harmonieren und es käme doch nur daher, dass  ich etwas zu viel gearbeitet  hätte. Wenn ich eine Woche Urlaub hätte, würde sich das schon legen. Es  gäbe selbst in der näheren Umgebung Menschen, die es wirklich schwer  hätten, da sollte ich drüber nachdenken, dann würde mir schon bewusst  werden, dass ich keinen Grund habe, von der Brücke zu springen. Sie hat natürlich recht damit. Und sie sagte mir auch, dass sie nie etwas bemerkt hätte und ich immer stark und selbstbewusst wirken würde. Wie jemand, der alles im Griff hat und schafft, was er sich vornimmt - auch wenn es vielleicht manchmal zu viel ist. Aber wir sehen uns sehr häufig und quatschen nicht nur oberflächlich - sie ist durchaus feinfühlig - aber sie hat absolut nichts gemerkt. Das Männer da nicht so ein Gespür für haben, ist nicht überraschend, aber auch sie konnte es nicht glauben. 
Ich  dachte ja, dass Reden mir den Druck nehmen würde - ich konnte es auch nicht  mehr für mich behalten, weil ich so verzweifelt war. Sie sagte, ich  sollte mal anständig heulen, das würde auch befreien - aber ich kann nicht. Es geht nicht. Und eigentlich fühle ich mich jetzt noch schlechter als  vor dem Gespräch. 
Verstehst Du, was ich meine, wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass mir das keiner glauben würde? Weil es so abwegig scheint? Wie soll es dann mein Freund verstehen, ohne auf die Idee zu kommen, dass ich mich vor irgendetwas drücken will? Ich hoffe, ich halte zumindest über die Feiertag durch, damit ich meiner Familie nicht das Fest verderbe. Aber wenn es danach noch so extrem ist, kann ich so nicht mehr weitermachen. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## spokes

deine Freundin hat leider ein, sorry, das muss ich nun mal so platt sagen, Feingefühl wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen. Eine Depression ist nicht mit "mal endlich zusammen reißen", "stell dich nicht so an" erledigt. Such dir doch bitte vor den Feiertagen einen kompetenten FACHmann.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
deine Freundin hat es sicher gut gemeint, aber sie hat nicht verstanden, was mit dir los ist. Deshalb konntest du auch keinen Druck abbauen. 
Dass du nicht weinen kannst, kann ich gut verstehen, ich war viele Jahre lang richtig abgestumpft durch all meine Sorgen und Probleme, so dass ich ewig lange nicht mehr weinen konnte. Ich war noch nie eine, die gleich losweinen kann, nur manchmal, und so brauchte ich andere Ventile. Bei mir war Schreiben so ein Ventil. Wie wär's, wenn du dir Gedanken machst, wie es von Anfang an gekommen ist, und einfach anfängst zu schreiben? Genau so, wie du uns jetzt schreibst. Das kannst du ja geheim machen, ohne dass es jemand liest. Ich habe da ein PC-Tagebuch, und wenn ich später manchmal nachlese, was ich alles schon gelitten habe, muss ich mich immer wundern, wie ich es geschafft habe. 
Geh mal zurück in deine Vergangenheit. Jeder hat von klein auf seine seelischen Verletzungen davongetragen, wobei viele damals ausgeklinkt wurden, aber noch im Unterbewusstsein schwelen.
Wenn du Ansprechpartner suchst, die dich verstehen, kannst du dir gerne hier alles von der Seele schreiben. 
Du hast nun auch noch die Möglichkeit, mit deinem Freund zu reden,falls du dich dazu durchringen kannst. Ich würde da nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen und sagen, dass du dem Suizid nahe bist, sondern von der anderen Seite her, überlegen, wo eigentlich das Problem ist und sachte drauf eingehen. Da musst du aber aufpassen, denn die Männer wollen für alles gleich eine vernünftige Lösung haben. Ich weiß, das wäre eine schwere Geburt, und ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es für dich das Richtige ist. Das musst du selber entscheiden. 
Ob das bei dir Depressionen sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Eine genaue Diagnose kann nur ein Psychiater stellen, und der würde dir gute Medikamente geben. Wenn du keine Psychopharmaka nehmen willst, kannst du es mit Bach-Blüten versuchen, da kenne ich mich gut aus und könnte dir Tipps geben. Da gibt es auch die "Notfall-Tropfen", auch "Rescue Remedy" genannt. Diese beinhalten schon einige Blüten, die für dich geeignet wären. Du kannst es dir ja mal überlegen.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Nachtigall und Spokes, 
wollte mich mal wieder melden und mich für Eure Tipps und Unterstützung zu danken. 
Die Feiertage habe ich irgendwie rumgekriegt, auch wenn ich große Angst hatte, dass ich das nicht schaffe, so angeschlagen wie ich neulich war. Leider hat sich mein Zustand nicht gebessert. Aber ich bin einen kleinen Schritt weitergekommen: 
Ich habe vor lauter Verzweiflung eine Mail an einen Psychotherapeuten und Dr. geschrieben und ihm mein Problem geschildert - mit meinem richtigen Namen drunter und Handynummer! Und ihn vor allem um Hilfe gebeten. Er hat auch innerhalb von 24 Stunden geantwortet. Leider ist er gerade im Urlaub und er hat mir einen Kollegen empfohlen und einige Notfallnummern von Krankenhäusern aufgeschrieben, falls es akut ist. Ich werde bis Montag warten und hoffe, dass er sich nochmal meldet. Natürlich macht es mir Angst, wenn er mir schon dies Akutnummern nennt, dass er mich gleich einweist. Ich hoffe, dass er nicht auf die Idee kommt, weil ich ja bis zum ersten Termin trotz allem durchhalten würden. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich noch aufgewühlter und habe ganz arge Angst, dass ich mich nachher doch nicht mehr trau. Aber so wie die letzten Tage und Wochen kann es einfach nicht mehr weitergehen. Heute habe ich knallrote verkniffene Augen,weil ich den ganzen Tag so extrem angespannt war. Ich fühle mich wie in Trance vor lauter Kampf. Aber ich will es schaffen, dorthin zu gehen (falls er mir wirklich einen Termin anbietet. Suizidgedanken sind ja anscheinend nicht gerade das beliebteste Thema in der Branche).  
Was haltet ihr von dieser Entwicklung? Drückt mir die Daumen. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## spokes

Hallo,  
das hast du wirklich klasse gemacht. Nach diesem tollen ersten Schritt wirst du den 2. Schritt auch schaffen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.  
Das Leben ist zwar hin und wieder richtig mies, aber es lohnt sich zu Leben! Man lernt da Leben durch solche Krisen erst wirklich zu schätzen, Leben zu dürfen!   
Selbst wenn du mal einige Wochen auf der Akut landen solltest, du hast dort die Zeit, um wieder zur Ruhe zu kommen. Durch diesen geschützten Rahmen kann man das auch sehr gut.  
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
spokes hat völlig recht. Auch ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinem 1. Schritt, den du gemacht hast. Oft muss man erst ganz ganz tief am Boden sein, um bereit zu sein, Hilfe anzunehmen.
Falls du als Akutfall eingeliefert werden würdest, müsstest du es deinem Freund auch nicht selber sagen, wie es dir geht, sondern die Ärzte würden es ihm schonend beibringen, was deine Not ist. Irgendwann muss er es erfahren. Und wenn er dich wirklich liebt, dann hat er schon lange gespürt, dass was nicht stimmt, und wird sicherlich Verständnis haben. Wenn er etwas nicht verstehen wird, dann das, warum du ihm nie was gesagt hast.
Mach nur weiter so! Alles Liebe! Und melde dich wieder!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Vielen Dank für euer positives Feedback. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mir Menschen im Internet tatsächlich ein gutes Gefühl geben können. Aber ich muss zugeben - es tut mir unheimlich gut. Vielen Dank dafür. 
Ich habe tatsächlich unglaubliche Angst, dass ich vielleicht nicht selber entscheiden kann. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass ich "live" nicht genauso hoffnungslos wirke wie, wenn ich hier schreibe. Denn ich werde auf keinem Fall in eine Klinik gehen - jedenfalls nicht freiwillig. Und ich möchte auch keine Medikamente nehmen. Was bleibt da noch großartig? Einfach nur reden hoffentlich. Struktur in meine destruktiven Gedanken bringen und sie langsam abarbeiten.  
Glaubt ihr, dass das unrealistisch ist? Die Vorstellung, dass ich direkt in die Klinik wandere und sie meine Familie anrufen könnten, um es zu erzählen, ist ziemlich schlimm. Kann mir das schon nach dem ersten Vorgespräch passieren? Das hat ja mit einer probatorischen Sitzung noch nichts zu tun. Oder mache ich mir da was vor. 
Ich habe total Angst, dass sich mein Leben, so belastend es im Moment auch ist, komplett ändert. Dass ich meinen Freund und meine Arbeit verlieren könnte, weil ich mein Leben nicht im Griff habe und alle belüge. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich mich nicht mehr umbringen will, dafür aber allein und wieder ohne Perspektiven dastehe. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass der Doc mir bestätigt, dass ich mich nur in die Thematik reingesteigert habe und nun nicht mehr rauskomme. Dass ein paar Gespräche den Knoten in meinem Gehirn auflösen und alles weitergeht wie vorher. 
Ich träume........
Liebe Grüße 
Susi

----------


## spokes

Holla, 
ja, deine Gedanken sind zum Teil recht unrealistisch  :Zwinker:  
Die Klinik wird ohne deiner Abstimmung nix machen. Sie werden dir den geschützten Rahmen geben, wo DU mit deren Hilfe "Klar Schiff" machen kannst. Du bist schließlich keine 16 mehr, wo die Erziehungsberechtigten informiert werden müssen. Du hast dort die Möglichkeit dich zu informieren, wie man diesen Schritt am besten macht.  
ich kann jetzt nur für mich reden.  
Für mich war es in meiner suizidalen Zeit unwahrscheinlich erleichternd gewesen, diese 6 Wochen in dem Kokon der Akut zu sein. Von außen abgeschottet, Ruhe zu finden, Gespräch zu führen, die ganzen Außenreize zu reduzieren, das Gefühl zu haben, es passt wer auch mich auf. 
Psychopharmaka: Mein Gott, was hatte ich für Vorbehalte. Und ich kann nur sagen: Wieso habe ich diese Unterstützung so lange abgelehnt? Jetzt mit dem Antidepressivum ist es für mich gut möglich, die Therapie durch zu führen. Ohne waren wir nur noch mit Krisenmanagement dran. Die Pillen heilen nicht, die geben dir "lediglich" die Kraft dazu, deinen Weg zu finden. Und wenn es mal zu schlimm wird ist so eine einmalige Einnahme von einem starken Beruhigungsmittel sehr, sehr angenehm.  
Du kannst sicher sein, dein Leben wird sich ändern. Es wird sich stark ändern. Zum positiven.  
Du hast Angst, wegen einem Klinikaufenthaltes die Arbeit zu verlieren? Was nützt einem eine Arbeit, wenn man tot ist? Oder dort nur noch so wenig Leistung erbringen kann, weil es einem so schlecht geht? 
Du hast Angst, dass dein Freund geht, wenn du in eine Klinik gehst? Meinst du, er schaut sich das immer und ewig an, wie du dich quälst? Wie "toll" wäre es für ihn, von der Polizei zu hören "Ihre Freundin hat sich das Leben genommen"? Ich finde es deinem Freund gegenüber total unfair (ich kann es anders nicht ausdrücken), ihm nicht zu sagen, wie es dir geht. Du musst ihm ja nicht direkt die volle Bandbreite erzählen, sondern sagen, dass du dich nicht gut fühlst, eine Depression vermutest und dich deswegen in eine professionelle Behandlung begibst. Es wird für ihn sicher ein Schock sein. Er wird darüber viel nachdenken müssen. Er wird sich dir gegenüber womöglich anders verhalten (aus Hilflosigkeit). Aber er weiß dann, was mit dir los ist und es wird dir eine große Last abnehmen. Du wirst in der Therapie lernen, auch über solche Dinge zu reden.  
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo spokes, 
ich weiß, dass ich meinem Freund gegenüber unfair bin. Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich gar nichts erzähle. Ich habe schon oft vom Stress und den Belastungen aus dem Büro erzählt, dass ich Herzklopfen habe und ich total ko bin. Aber schon ne Stunde später lacht er, wenn ich sage, ich könnte mal ne Kur gebrauchen. Dann sagt er "wofür brauchst Du denn ne Kur?". Er versteht einfach nicht die Dringlichkeit. 
Bevor ich meine Arbeit verlieren würde, möchte ich lieber nicht mehr leben. Es ist egal, ob sie mich grade zermürbt. Ich kann nichts anderes und ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich finanziell von irgendjemand abhängig wäre. Undenkbar! Ich bin ja anerkannt im Büro. Bisher hat nichtmal jemand gemerkt, dass ich so viele Probleme habe, meine Arbeit halbwegs gut zu machen. Es sind zum großen Teil meine Ansprüche an mich selbst. Wenn Du auf einmal die einfachsten Sachen nicht mehr gebacken bekommst. 
Ich mache mir so viele Gedanken - vielleicht brauch ich das ja gar nicht. Vielleicht meldet sich der angemailte Therapeut ja gar kein zweites Mal. Und ich würde mich bestimmt nicht nochmal trauen, zu mailen, geschweige denn anzurufen. 
Ich habe natürlich auch gegooglet, was Experten über die Behandlung von Suizidgedanken schreiben. Es wird mir Angst und Bange, wenn ich lese, wie oft von stationären Therapien gesprochen wird. Jetzt überlege ich schon, was ich weglassen kann, damit es nicht ganz so schlimm klingt. Verschweigen könnte ich meine destruktiven Gedanken nicht mehr, da ich das in der Mail als Hauptgrund angegeben habe. Es ist alles so verzwickt, so aussichtslos. Trotzdem fühle ich  mich etwas besser als gestern. Erleichterung wegen nichts?  
Liebe Grüße von einer verwirrten Susi

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Nachtigall und spokes, 
heute habe ich sozusagen eine Absage von dem von mir ausgesuchten Therapeuten bekommen. Er hat mir ein Besprechungstermin Anfang Februar angeboten und mir aber gleich gemailt, dass ich 4-6 Monate warten müsste, bis ich eine Chance auf eine Therapie bekomme. Er empfahl mir auch, es woanders zu versuchen, dass es schneller geht, dass ich Hilfe bekomme. Das hat mich heute leider noch mehr aus der Bahn geworfen. Gestern lag ich zum ersten Mal im Bett und dachte, ich werde verrückt. Habe solche Herzklopfen gehabt, dass ich kaum wusste, was ich machen soll. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich überhaupt einschlafen konnte. Heute im Büro habe ich einen blöden Fehler von mir entdeckt und war kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch. Ich dachte, ich müssten heulen und schreiben, aber er ging nicht. Innerlich war ich so zitterig und unter Druck, es war ganz schlimm. Der Fehler war gar nicht schlimm und keiner hats gemerkt, und trotzdem hat er mich total aus der Bahn geworfen. So geht es einfach nicht weiter, ich kann das nicht mehr aushalten. Weil ich nicht weiter weiß, habe ich jetzt doch den Hausarzt angerufen und er hat mir für Mittwoch einen Termin gegeben. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich dann nicht total rational bin und ihm meine Not auch rüberbringen kann. Ich habe Angst, dass ich tatsächlich verrückt werde. Es ist so schlimm. Ich bin verzweifelt.
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## spokes

Holla,  
mach dir ein paar Notizen und nimm die mit, damit du nix vergisst! Dann kannst du dich auch nicht so schnell verzetteln. Und  so ein Zettel kann auch eine tolle Stütze sein  :Zwinker:  
gruß 
spokes

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Nachtigall und spokels,  
ich  lebe noch! Und ich habe den Termin am Mittwoch erstmal geschafft. Ich  hatte so Angst, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, meine Probleme  autentisch rüberzubringen, weil ich ja so tough wirke. Aber das hielt  tatsächlich nur 2 Wörter lang - dann fing ich an zu zittern und musste  mit den Tränen kämpfen. Ich erzählte erst nur von der Arbeit und habe  lange gekämpft, ob ich die Suizidgedanken erwähne. Aber dann dachte ich,  jetzt ist eh alles egal, ich erzähle jetzt wirklich alles. Er fragte  mich, ob ich konkrete Gedanken habe und als ich das bejahte, wollte er  wissen, ob ich ihm garantieren kann, dass es bei den Gedanken bleibt.  Und er glaubte mir, weil ich ja sonst nicht hätte zum ihm gehen müssen.  
Diagnose ist erstmal Burnout - wie befürchtet. Er bot mir mehrere  Optionen an: sofortige längere Krankschreibung, Medikamente, Kur oder  stationäre Therapie. Die Krankschreibung geht vom Büro erstmal nicht,  das bedarf einiger Vorbereitung. Medikamente kommen für mich nicht in  Frage, das hat er erstmal akzeptiert. Über die anderen beiden Gechichten  mach ich mir Gedanken. Ich soll mir überlegen, was ich mir vorstellen  könnte und muss morgen wieder vorbeikommen. Problematisch fand er, dass  ich mit meinem Partner nicht darüber sprechen kann und dass er auch  nichts zu merken scheint. Er sah das durchaus als ein weiteres Problem  an, dass ich mich nicht öffnen kann.  
Es war total anstrengend, ich war schweißgebadet. Aber es war  erleichternd, dass er sich so viel Zeit genommen hat, obwohl das  Wartezimmer voll war. Und dass er mich nicht zur irgendwas drängen  wollte, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich wählen kann.  
Aber der Tag geht noch weiter! Nachdem ich das geschafft habe, habe ich  Abends meinem Freund alles erzählt, inklusive Suizidgedanken. Und er hat  ganz anders reagiert, als ich es erwartet hatte. Er hat absolut nichts  gemerkt  von meiner Not - ich bin halt ein super Schauspieler. Er hat  mich bestärkt, eine Kur zu machen. Er findet auch nicht, dass ich faul  bin, was ich echt gedacht habe. Im Gegenteil, er hat gesagt, dass es ihn  eh nicht wundert, dass ich mich nicht mehr erholen kann, wenn ich nach  dem Stress im Büro zum Joggen gehen oder mich mit freunden treffe. Er  findet, dass ich mir zuviel zumute und auch bei Freunden nicht nein  sagen kann. Das war erstaunlich. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet.  Es hat  mir erstmal einen großen Druck genommen. Ich bin so froh, dass er jetzt  auf meiner Seite steht und mir den Rücken stärkt. Ich werde versuchen,  in Zukunft etwas offener mit meinen Gefühlen und Ängsten umzugehen. Oder  ich werde es lernen.  
Jetzt muss ich mir bis morgen überlegen, was für mich wohl das Beste  sein wird. Ob ich mich tatsächlich auf eine Kur einlassen kann oder ob  ich nur ambulant und erst in ca. 4 - 6 Monaten behandelt werden möchte.  Ich war gestern beim Arzt so aufgewühlt, dass ich ehrlichgesagt die  Unterschiede nicht so mitbekommen habe. Wenn diese drängenden  Suizidgedanken nicht wären, wäre es für mich klar, dass ich in keine  Klinik gehe will. Aber die halte ich nicht noch ein halbes Jahr aus -  glaube ich. Die stehen für mich im Fordergrund, damit endlich dieser extreme Druck aufhört. 
Wenn mir also jemand einen Rat geben  könnte, wäre ich dankbar. Bis morgen bin ich etwas unter Zeitdruck. Aber  ich hoffe, dass auch mein Hausarzt mir vielleicht sagt, was er für das  Sinnvollste hält.  
Und am 1. Februar habe ich ja auch noch das Vorgespräch mit dem Dr. für  psychosomatische Medizin. Vielleicht hilft mir der ja auch dann schon  etwas weiter.  
Was sagt ihr dazu? Ich fand mich echt mutig und ehrlich. Das wird meine  Probleme noch nicht lösen und es wird bestimmt ein harter Weg, bis es  mir wieder besser geht, aber es ist ein Anfang. Auf jedem Fall fühle ich mich etwas erleichtert und sehe ein bisschen Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 
Liebe Grüße  
Susi

----------


## spokes

huhu Susi, 
Gott sei dank hast du dich für diese wesentliche Schritte entschieden.  Ganz, ganz toll! Und du hast wirklich das Recht, stolz auf dich zu sein!  Und sei ehrlich, es war für dich befreiend sich zu "outen", oder ;-)   
Mache die empfohlene Pause mit Kur. Sonst wird das nix. Du musst mal einen richtigen Schnitt im Leben machen.  
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, du warst echt mutig, dem Arzt und auch deinem Freund reinen Wein einzuschenken. Du siehst, dass wir recht hatten: Wenn es erst mal raus ist, wird es schon viel leichter. Du wirst da rauskommen und deinen Weg schaffen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Und: Lass dich auf die Kur ein. Deswegen wird einem nicht gekündigt. Du bekommst Abstand von allem und du kannst im Büro alles vorbereiten, wenn du den Termin hast. Es geht auch eine Zeitlang ohne dich, das darfst du ruhig glauben.
Und ich finde es super, wie dein Freund reagiert hat. Siehst du, er hält zu dir!
Was ich noch zu sagen habe, geht ins Private, das werde ich als PN schreiben!
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht geben, wie es bei mir weitergegangen ist. 
In den letzten Wochen hat sich viel bei mir getan. Ich habe zum Glück  völlig kurzfristig einen ambulanten Therapieplatz für eine  Verhaltenstherapie bekommen. Nach dreieinhalb Wochen Krankschreibung  arbeite ich wieder, was mir ziemlich schwer fällt. Mit Hilfe des  Therapeuten versuche ich mir, Freiräume zu schaffen, was sehr schwierig  ist. Ich habe es geschafft, meine Mittagspause zumindest zweimal die  Woche außer Haus zu verbringen, aber 10 Stunden Arbeit statt 7 arbeite  ich schon wieder, weil ich einfach nicht wegkomme, obwohl die Chefs  versuchen, mich heimzuschicken. Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen Ansprüchen  irgendwann auch mit weniger Zeitaufwand und Einsatz genügen kann.  
Die Unterlagen von der KK für eine psychosomatische Kur habe ich erstmal  beiseite gelegt, da ich einfach Angst habe, dass mir alles zuviel wird  und dass zu viele Fachleute sich in mein Leben einmischen. Mein Hausarzt  meinte zwar, dass ich ohne nicht aus dem Schlamassel rauskomme, aber  ich kann im Moment einfach nicht.  
Jetzt gibt es für mich neue Probleme, die auch der eigentliche Grund für  meinen Eintrag hier sind. Ich merke, wie mir all diese Dinge total auf  den Magen schlagen und ich schon seit ein paar Wochen keinen Appetit  mehr habe. Ich habe inzwischen innerhalb von knapp 10 Wochen 12kg  verloren. Da ich kein Leichtgewicht bin, war das bisher eine angenehme  Randerscheinung. Ich wiege bei 1.69 59kg, also kein Grund sich Gedanken  zu machen, dass es zu wenig sein könnte. Aber ich bin mir auch bewusst,  dass das nicht gesund sein kann. Auch meine Lust, auf einmal viel mehr  laufen zu gehen oder Sport zu treiben hat extrem zugenommen. Auf jedem  Fall sprechen mich sehr viel Leute auf mein Gewicht an, eigentlich eher  positiv, aber zum Teil auch beunruhigt. Sie haben Angst, dass ich mich  in eine Essstörung reinmanövriere, wogegen ich der Meinung bin, dass ich  mit knapp über 40 eigentlich zu alt dafür bin. Ich schiebe es eher auf  meine Appetitlosigkeit durch den ganzen Stress zur Zeit.  Oder dass ich  unbewusst versuche, mich unsichtbar zu machen und in Luft aufzulösen. Es  geht mir im Kopf rum, aber ich möchte es in der Therapie nicht auch  noch ansprechen, weil ich keine neue Baustelle aufmachen und mich nicht  wichtig machen möchte. Im Moment kommt mir ohnehin alles so egoistisch  vor, jeder versucht es mir Recht zu machen und mir was Gutes zu tun. Ich  möchte das gar nicht, es wird mir alles zu viel. Und ich möchte mich  auch nicht von Freund, Eltern und Arbeitskollegen kontrollieren lassen.  Einmal am Tag dieses Thema ist ok, aber 10 Mal - das ist echt zuviel für  mich.  
Mein Suizidvorhaben habe ich jetzt erstmal verschoben, in der Hoffnung,  dass die Therapie mir weiterhilft. Da der Therapeut gesagt hat, dass er  mich mit diesen konkreten Gedanken ungern behandeln würde, da es ihm zu  heikel sei, erwähne ich es einfach nicht mehr. Es ist immer in meinem  Kopf, aber ich habe versprochen, mir nichts anzutun. Ich werde  versuchen, mich daran zu halten, aber deswegen ist es natürlich nicht  aus meinem Kopf. Ich habe mich auch breitschlagen lassen, Johanniskraut  zu schlucken, was aber gar nichts ändert. Alles andere habe ich gerade  noch so ablehnen können. Aber ich habe Angst, wenn ich darüber spreche,  dass die Gedanken immer noch wie am ersten Tag da sind, dass ich  wirklich was Richtiges nehmen muss, damit die Behandlung ambulant  weitergehen kann.  
Und passend zu den Problemen mit dem Essen habe ich auf einmal Gedanken,  mir anderweitig körperlich zu schaden. Z.B. muss ich mich bremsen, wenn  ich beim Teekochen den Kessel mit dem kochenden Wasser in der Hand  habe. Am Liebsten würde ich mich damit verbrennen. Aber ich tue es  nicht. Ebenso tue ich andere Dinge nicht, die mir durch den Kopf gehen.  Kann es sein, dass meine "unterdrückten" Suizidimpulse sich dahingehend  entwickeln, dass ich mich jetzt anders kaputt machen will?  
Muss ich mir darüber jetzt wirklich auch noch Sorgen machen, oder sind  das harmlose Episoden, die auch wieder vergehen, und die ich mir in der  Therapie verkneifen kann? Oder muss mein Therapeut von diesen  Randerscheinungen auch wissen? Ich bin sehr aufgewühlt und habe  gleichzeitig Angst, dass das alles zu banal ist.  
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## spokes

Holla,  
Flucht in die Arbeit
übermäßiger Sport
weniger Essen (was ist mit trinken?)
Gedanken, sich massiv zu verbrühen 
das sind alles Anzeichen für, bzw. es ist ein selbstverletzendes Verhalten. Das sollte der Thera unbedingt wissen!  
gruß 
spokes

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
ich kann spokes nur Recht geben. Dein momentanes Verhalten schaut mir nach einer Verlagerung der Probleme aus, wenn du schon versprochen hast, dich nicht umzubringen, dann willst du wenigstens auf andere Weise spüren, dass du überhaupt noch lebst. Im Übrigen: Wenn man für eine psychische Störung nicht zu alt sein kann, dann auch nicht für Essstörungen, die Gefährdung einer Magersucht ist sehr groß, dafür spricht auch dein plötzlicher Eifer zum Sport. Ich meine, du solltest das auf jeden Fall deinem Therapeuten alles ehrlich sagen, denn wenn du ihm das verschweigst, belügst du dich selber. Du schadest niemandem mehr als dir selber. Ich meine, dein Hausarzt sieht das ganz richtig, dass du so nicht klarkommst. Du solltest schnellstens in psychiatrische Behandlung gehen. Und du musst auch lernen, deinen Wert zu erkennen, den du auch ohne Leistung hast. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hey Spokes und Nachtigall, 
danke für eure Antworten. Es ist echt schwierig gerade, weil ich einfach Angst habe, mich in der Therapie zu blamieren, dass alles zu banal ist und ich mich nur wichtig machen will. Natürlich weiß ich, dass ich leide,aber ich habe große Angst, dass ich das nicht vermitteln kann. Noch habe wir alles ziemlich an der Oberfläche angekratzt. Das war noch nicht so schlimm, wobei ich letzte Woche zum ersten Mal total aufgewühlt war und auch sofort wieder diese drängenden Suizidgedanken durchkamen. Aber ich kann das nicht ansprechen, weil ich dann wieder über die Pillen diskutieren muss. 
Essen konnte ich auch heute noch nichts. Auch Trinken ist im Moment schwieriger. Früher habe ich zwei Flaschen Wasser während der Arbeit getrunken. Im Moment schaff ich nur noch ne halbe, dafür viel mehr Kaffee. Komischerweise fühle ich mich beim Sport längst nicht so schlapp, wie wenn ich einfach nur im Büro oder auf der Couch sitze. Deshalb gehe ich gleich auch wieder Tennisspielen...... Aber ob ich das am Donnerstag wirklich sagen kann, ohne mich zu schämen - ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen. 
Und über den GEDANKEN, mich zu verbrühen erst recht nicht. Solange ich es nicht gemacht habe, kann ich doch nicht davon anfangen. Das ist doch total peinlich. Ich würde mich in Grund und Boden schämen. Aber ich nehme es mir trotzdem vor. Ich lüge ja auch nicht, wenn ich einige Dinge erstmal für mich behalte. Würde der Therapeut nach dem Gewicht fragen, wäre ich auf jedem Fall ehrlich. Aber da es das Gewicht normal ist, wird er es eh nicht merken. 
Auch, ich weiß nicht, wie es weitergeht. Das mit der Kur habe ich erstmal ad acta gelegt. Zur Zeit muss ich ohnehin nicht zum Hausarzt, von daher ist es kein Thema. Der Therapeut meinte, dass ich den Antrag nicht ausfüllen soll, wenn es mich stresst. Naja, ich hab ja anfangs auch gesagt, ich kann mir keine Hilfe holen, ich kann es meinem Freund nicht erzählen, ich möchte keine Therapie machen etc.....Vielleicht ändere ich ja auch hier über kurz oder lang meine Meinung. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Susi,
ich würde vorschlagen, dass du, wenn du es kannst, dem Therapeuten reinen Wein einschenkst. Sag ihm, was du uns hier geschrieben hast. Oder druck diese Seite aus und lass sie ihn lesen, wenn du es nicht über die Lippen bringst. Sag ihm, dass du dich deswegen schämst, obwohl du absolut keinen Grund dazu haben brauchst. Therapeuten hören alle möglichen Dinge und sind da nicht zimperlich, denn das ist ihre tägliche Arbeit. Peinlich ist das absolut nicht, sondern das, was du durchmachst, kommt sehr häufig vor, sonst gäbe es keine Kliniken, die sowas therapieren (sieht man im TV öfters). Du kannst ihm sagen, was du hier geschrieben hast, und dass du noch nicht soweit bist, auf diese Dinge einzugehen und tiefer zu schürfen. Aber er sollte wissen, wo er ansetzen muss, und das kann er nicht, wenn du wichtige Dinge verschweigst.

----------


## spokes

und vor allem weiß der Thera dann, wo die Minen liegen und nicht aus versehen eine aus löst (das kann trotzdem immer mal passieren).

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo spokes und Nachtigall, 
ich werde es versuchen, Euren Empfehlungen zu folgen. Es wird sicher schwer. Die Essensgeschichte wollte ich schon letztes Mal ansprechen, aber dann ging es einfach nicht. Wenn ich dort sitze, bin ich immer total rational, Emotionen habe ich auf jedem Fall immer erst, wenn ich wieder allein bin. 
Ich glaube, dass das immer noch meine Fassade ist. Der Therapeut meinte schon, er würde mich als klar und strukturiert wahrnehmen. Wenn ich erzähle, habe ich immer das Gefühl, ich spreche über eine andere Person. Ich hoffe, dass diese Blockade sich irgendwann bald mal löst. 
Gegessen habe ich inzwischen seit Sonntag nicht mehr. Nachher gehe ich noch 2 Stunden Tennisspielen und dann fühlt sich mein krankes Hirn wieder gut. Morgen bin ich mit meinem Chef zum Essen verabredet. Ich habe total Angst, dass ich nichts runterbringe. Er erwähnt inzwischen eh jeden Tag meine schlabbernden Hosen. Hoffentlich wird das nicht peinlich. 
Naja - anschließend hab ich eh ne Therapiestunde - vielleicht löst die unangenehme Situation ja meine Zunge. 
Ach ja - zum Thema aufschreiben oder Ausdrucken: Mein Therapeut will alles in der Therapie BESPRECHEN. D.h. mein zu ausführlicher Anamnesebogen hat er beiseitegelegt, weil er will, dass ich den Wust an Gedanken ausspreche und nicht aufschreibe. Das war auch eigentlich die erste unangenehme Situation in der Therapie. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe. Jetzt muss ich mich halt bei passender Gelegenheit an die Gefühle erinnern, die ich hatte, als ich den Fragebogen ausgefüllt habe. 
Ihr seht, ich mach mir total den Kopf. Ich hoffe, das wird irgendwann mal aufhören - ebenso wie die Essblockade. 
Danke und liebe Grüße 
Susi

----------


## spokes

es wird irgendwann aufhören, ganz bestimmt. Nur nix Essen ist gar nicht gut für den Körper. Bedenke bitte, das so eine mangelhafte Ernährung und ausbluten für den Körper extrem anstrengend ist und die Quittung sehr gewaltig wird. Glaub es mir einfach, ich spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung.     :Grin:  wenn ich da so die ersten paar Wochen meiner Therapie bedenke. Da war ich die Rationalität in Person und meine Antworten waren eher Einwortantworten  :Grin:  Was mir sehr geholfen hat, war, das ich als "Hausaufgabe" angefangen habe, ein Tagebuch zu schreiben, was ich am Vorabend meiner Thera zumaile. Wenn ich also mal wieder nix raus bekomme, findet sie gesichert immer was im Tagebuch, wo wir schon mal anfangen zu besprechen...

----------


## Nachtigall

Einen Vorschlag hätte ich noch: Wenn der Therapeut nichts lesen will, dann lies ihm einfach selber vor, was du aufgeschrieben hast. 
Viel Glück!

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo zusammen,  
ich habe es heute leider nicht geschafft, die neuen Gedanken in der  Therapie anzubringen. Ich habe mich einfach nicht getraut, es als  wichtig darzustellen.  
Wir haben ganz kurz über die Gewichtsentwicklung gesprochen, aber nur  ganz am Rande. Der Therapeut hat sich mal die Daten notiert und meinte,  dass wir das im Auge haben sollen, aber meine Gedanken von wegen "in  Luft auflösen" oder Selbstverletzung habe ich nicht rausgebracht.  
Mal schauen, wie das weitergeht. Am Wochenende habe ich einige Parties  und habe jetzt schon Angst, was die anderen sagen, wenn ich nichts esse.  Super, dann gibts wieder Diskussionen ohne Ende.  
Soviel noch auf die Schnelle.  
Liebe Grüße  
Susi

----------


## petheihel

Hallo Susi, ich habe zufällig Deine Frage und die gegebenen Anworten gelesen. Bei alledem habe ich spontan den Eindruck, dass Du eigentlich gar keine Hilfe willst. Deine Darstellungen rufen in mir die Erinnerung an das Sprichwort "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass!" wach. So wird Dir niemand helfen können. Ich habe außerdem den Eindruck, dass Du hier im Forum nicht die ganze Wahrheit darstellst. Trotzdem erwartest Du Hilfe. Wie ich das sehen, erwartest Du, dass andere Deine Probleme für Dich lösen, weil Du Dich damit nicht belasten willst. Werde wach! Tu endlich was! Wege hast Du mehr als genug gesehen. Gehe sie endlich!

----------


## spokes

sie tut doch schon was :Huh?: ?

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Hallo Petheihel, 
ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich Dich nicht genau. Hast Du etwas Bestimmtes im Kopf, wenn Du behauptest, dass ich nicht die Wahrheit sagen würde? Wie kommst Du auf sowas? 
Danke spokes, für Deine Wortmeldung. Ich finde auch, dass ich es zumindest versuche. 
Liebe Grüße
Susi

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Petheihel,
ich muss auch für Susi sprechen. Hast du den ganzen Thread gelesen und nicht nur die letzten Beiträge? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du es tun, bevor du deine Eindrücke schilderst. Wenn ja, dann müsstest du bemerkt haben, wie sehr Susi sich ständig überwindet. Im Dezember war das Forum die erste Anlaufstelle, dann hat sie sich ihrer Freundin geoutet, was leider nicht sehr ermutigend war. Irgendwann konnte sie sich ihrem Partner anvertrauen und zu einem Psychologen gehen. Sie geht bereits den richtigen Weg, nur braucht es seine Zeit, bis man sich völlig öffnen kann. 
Ich verstehe es auch nicht ganz, wie du das meinst.

----------

